# need Sexual advise for Storyline



## rat2000 (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope this is the Right forum for this Topic and that it wont be canceled again.
It might be not Safework.

I am talking here not about yiffing.

i only need some hints about Relationships and Feelings for each other and not porn. the yiff comes automatic. I have an other problem.
In my real Life I am not very experienced in approaching the opposite Sex.
i try to write a romantic Stortyline for my char in the Game.

I am working on a Storyline for a Flashgame.

my mainchar is a female Cheetah furry.

She is Sexualy Interessted in an female human mage and doesnt know how to approach her. (As well the Writer)
I want to write a small scene where the mainchar is getting in contact with the mage and after some Flirting she is starting to approach the mage and ask for sex.

As i have said i try to make a romantic novel and not sure how to achieve it.

I have these possibilitys:

The mainchar trys to get know the mage and try to become friend with him.
The mainchar tries plump to approach the Mage and sees how it turns out.
The mainchar asks a friend about the Mage and ask for advise.

i am not really sure what character the mage should have.
i wanted to make a normaly Sex driven char who is open for everything but has to be Claimed first.

the mainchar is somewhat childlike and clumsy. She is a nymphomanic and loves to mate.
only that she has never been with an female before.

the mage should have a warm frendly and kind character. 

in the game the lovescene between the mage and my mainchar is chapter 2.

because the game is oriented on the Sex Game part i must make a good Intro with Storyline.

It should be more Romantic than pornographic and i got to find out what way i should take.

before i loose the Line.

----------------------------------

i need a scenario where my Mainchar is approaching the mage. get her known and tries to affect her.
This is still not Sex. Iam meaning the feelings.
Because she as well as i am self are very unexperienced i want to make a storyline where something happens that help the mainchar in the relationship to the mage.
the mage is a little tougher and feel that the mainchar is up into something but plays the dump.

the mainchar tries constantly to approach the mage and want top be her friend.

now i would have the possibility that i let the mainchar try to kiss the mage and see what happens or maybe she tries to claim the mages heart by her charme.

this is the Point where my experiences leave me alone.

i will write it that they two find each other but it must be some work.

i hoped someone could give me some hintzs how to make a romantic approach on an other char and let him react on this positivly.
the mage likes the mainchar but is not easy to get.

i have read some lesbian stories.(mostly)

but all the stories have the same line.
hello/blabla/what a nice butt you have/bambam

ive never read a story where a char tries to claim an other char and is not sure and very nervous.

thats the problem and i am not sure what way i should choose.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 2, 2010)

You should write what you know. End of story. If you don't know about it, don't write it and go research it.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 2, 2010)

I write fairly popular erotica, and just a note, 9/10 paragraphs DON'T have to be about sex.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't kow if I am laughing harder atthe broken English, or how awkward and stilted this whatever-it-is will end up being.


EDIT: LOL at the cliche middle school way the author wants the characgters to meet.


rat2000 said:


> The mainchar trys to get know the mage and try to become friend with him.
> The mainchar tries plump to approach the Mage and sees how it turns out.
> The mainchar asks a friend about the Mage and ask for advise.


 






rat2000 said:


> This is still not Sex. Iam meaning the feelings.


This is so getting sig'ed.


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 2, 2010)

Insert rod A into slot B.
That's romance, right?


----------



## Smelge (Dec 2, 2010)

JadeFire said:


> Insert rod A into slot B.
> That's romance, right?


 
Ikea Stylee.


----------



## Willow (Dec 2, 2010)

Well..erotica stories don't really strive for deep, intricate storylines usually. Especially if it's like a one-shot type thing. Kinda like visual porn. 

But this all sounds hella cliche first of all and second of all, if you're really interested in making a lesbian story game or whatever you're trying to make. Because you lost me on what exactly you're going for. Do some more research.


----------



## Atona (Dec 2, 2010)

The easiest way to make a believable story regarding same-sex relationships, is by seeing how others naturally find those with the same sexual preferences.

Look up online info on how to politely hit on someone of the same sex or find out if someone is gay through nonstalkerish means.

One doesn't just walk up to another person and say "HEY CUTIE, YOU INTO LADIES?" because being gay isn't as common as being straight. Unless they're in a setting that shows that the mage is into females (read: gay bar), you're going to have to have some character development. 

I find the most natural way of two women exploring sexual possibilities is to have casual banter that eases into flirtation. This is very easy to write with women, because the line of what is appropriate and inappropriate between women is blurred. If a woman says "Do you like this top?" and her friend replies "Totally! It shows off your big boobs/cute waist," that's typically not considered odd. (That certainly doesn't stand true for all women, btw)

If you are inexperienced, it's going to be hard to write about this sort of thing.
*SO IT'S FUCKIN TIME FOR ZEN AND SHIT 
*You're going to need to jump into the mind of not just your main character, but the other characters as well. What makes them "experienced?" ARE they experienced? How do you define your lack of experience? A lack of sex, or a lack of romance? A lack of contact from the opposite sex in general? If so, then digging to understand is going to be a lot more difficult, because you're going to need to put yourself into the shoes of more than just a "kind mage" or a "nympho cheetah." 
To make a story that you can feel confident in, you need to think about this characters day to day contact with others, their life before this story, and what their emotional limitations are.


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 2, 2010)

A character who is a childlike nymphomaniac is the type who would just cuddle up to someone they liked.  She might give presents (flowers, cookies) or try to be helpful, but mainly she would use touch (hugs, kisses).


----------

